
Why Social Media Sites Are Fundamentally a Bad Idea - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/social-media-sites-are-a-fundamentally-bad-idea-b8d4da883931
======
CM30
Or in other words, I feel the problems with sites like Twitter, Facebook etc
come from them being host to communities that will never get along, the
obsession with trying to tie all of someone's activities to one profile and
the way which they make niche subjects seem more popular than they really are.

~~~
some_account
Humans always seem to want to combine multiple services into one for
convenience, not caring about that this is the fuel for monopolies and power
concentration.

We are the dumbest smart beings on the planet. :)

